# Westmorland Services M6



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Southbound from Glasgow, I pulled into the M6 J38 "Westmorland Farm Shop Services".
Between the main car park and the overflow carpark there is a level terrace on which were two MH's and a caravan oufit plus two white vans - at 0700. Looked to me as thought they had overnighted.

The services building is refreshingly pleasant with views across the fells. Good food, well priced and a local-produce shop to boot.

I shall plan to overnight here on my next trip.

Northbound services run by the same company, so could be equally good.

TC


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope you read the notices re charges - it is not free.
We have used it in winter when campsites were closed.
There is no need for caravans to park on the terraces - there is a dedicated area above the terraces on the left with a little pond , rubbish bins and access so that you can drive round without reversing..


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Not cheap
http://www.westmorland.com/tariffs
but maybe the discounts will make it worthwhile.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

When we were there the campsite was closed for the winter. We were offered an overnight rate in the service area.
This was a couple of years ago but from memory it was around £9 with a voucher worth £7 to spend in the service area cafe.

We then spent well over that in the yummy farm shop!!

My earlier point was to warn to check conditions before just parking overnight. I understand that south of the border clamping can be used. (just because the judges and clamping companies owners went to the same school!)

This is probably the only motorway service are I would ever consider overnighting in as well as the only motorway shop worth looking at.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

we stayed there on way to scotland!Parked in front of shop etc.cost £18 which we thought was steep!but did'nt want to drive any further at 10 o'clock at night.Not sure what it would have been on the "camp site"


----------

